# Who Paid The Most For Their New Gto



## RED68GTO (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi, new to the board. I have a 68 GTO and a 70 GTO. Am active member in central Calif POCI Chapter. there is one of our members that bought a new GTO last Feb. Bought it from a local dealer who makes deals on new cars to club members. At that time, he was lucky to get it at sticker, about $32K. Other local dealers were adding $4K and up to sticker. just wondering , who out there wanted one so bad, they might have gone a little crazy $$ wise.

Just Curious

thanks


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

I paid around sticker as well, $32,465 I got mine for, before 3.7 financing, and added LoJack on as well for the insurance discount. I got mine in May, too bad I didn't wait a few months more where I could have gotten it on smart buy...I hate the $672 a month payments...but my "Girl's" worth it :cool


----------



## RED68GTO (Nov 1, 2004)

Man, $672 a month. I dont think i could sleep at night with that kind of car payment, My house payment is less than that, though not much less.
of course i cant drive my house anywhere


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Heh, and I still pay extra...luckily the insurance is only about $1400 a year. I wasn't ready to buy a car when I did, just while at work I passed the dealer and saw a black GTO out there 3 days in a row. On the 3rd day I decided to stop on my way back to my job at the end of the work day, and the salesman told me to sit in it. Afterwords, I proceeded to go to the bank, get a decent loan rate, and went back to the dealer before they closed. The dealer gave me .5% less than my other loan quote, and well, put a $100 binder down so the car couldn't be sold to who was supposed to come buy it the next morning. Safe to say, I was there when they opened the next morning. So, no deposit aside from that binder = $672 a month. I know I wrote a short story, but hey...I needed to explain myself, and it was definitely worth it. I love the performance, and the black/red combo I love.


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

*Over paid*

I hope no one is pissed by this. I got mine for around $25000 after my dad's GM discount and $4500 cash GM wash offering about 7 weeks ago here in Lansing. I actually leased mine for $270/month, 15k miles a year, 2 years. I plan to drive the piss out of this car. I love it. I had originally ordered an 05 for delivery in February but I couldn't pass up the price on the 04. I'm looking forward to GM offering up a JUDGE package. I plan to buy an new GTO once my lease runs out or if the deal offers an early buy out. Which ever comes first.

In case anyone was wondering, AAA, $950/year full coverage.


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

Why should anyone be pissed, some of us were just really impatient  

Good deal ya got, congratulations.


----------



## Guido (Oct 5, 2004)

Mine was 32,500 out the door. I did get lucky and get the 2.9% financing through GMAC and 2k rebate as well. I have Allstate and it runs me 1000/yr.


----------



## Old Coot (Oct 10, 2004)

Mine was $29188 plus tax in August. Two weeks later GM raised the rebate from $2000 to $3500.


----------



## 79TA&04GTO (Jul 29, 2004)

At least you got a rebate, in May, they offered no rebate and no good deal on financing. I got mine May 17th.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2004)

I paid $41000 less $2000 GM bonus for a real price of $39000 due to local excise taxes. I got 2.99% from GM. I got a good deal for everybody else I know paid $46-48,000 and 5.99%. I expect the new 05' GTO to sell here for about $50,000. How about them apples?!!!! Consider yourselves fortunate.


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

Ouch, where do live that it costs that much?


----------



## Stayingeast (Aug 10, 2004)

*GTO price*

:cool I've had mine since mid August. They had just started offering the $2000 rebate and after doing some comparison shopping I ended up getting mine for $30,000 including tax,title,etc. out the door.


----------



## mike_21_ohio2004 (Nov 8, 2004)

i bought my gto in the sept 30th i paid 28,700 before my gms pricing and got 0 percent interest. so total price was like 26,900 or close to that then add tax and title. i pay 467 a month for 60 months with no money down


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

Excellent deal!


----------



## Kats1stGTO (Jan 15, 2005)

*Sticker less Nov discount in NJ*

I didn't even negotiate. I found the car listed on Pontiac's internet saying the local dealer had it. Went down, they didn't have it on the lot. But let me test drive an automatic & a stick (black & red respectively). But had my heart set on cosmo purple metallic. Bought the car site unseen to get the discount (which increased in Dec). Hated myself for a few days but every time I get in the car the regret leaves in seconds. Too much fun to drive, forget the price....


----------



## sboylan (Nov 14, 2004)

Afterglow said:


> I hope no one is pissed by this. I actually leased mine for $270/month, 15k miles a year, 2 years.


I just leased my second goat for $177/month, 2 years, 50,000 miles. My dad got quoted in Chicago for $130/month, 2 years, 24,000 miles. 




adearmas said:


> I expect the new 05' GTO to sell here for about $50,000.


I don't see any conceivable reason this will ever hold true. There are still '04s sitting on lots @ $22,000 how could you even eat the extra 30 grand for 50 more horsepower and hood scoops?


----------



## capra2d (Aug 3, 2004)

Judging from the replies, so far, I guess I'm in 2nd place. I thought the question was who paid the "most." Since this is a relatively new forum and most of the owners are recent buyers, maybe so.

I paid MSRP, plus Lojack, less a couple hundred bucks earnings credits on my GM card, March 6 for my M6. I thought it was a fair deal, since all other Phoenix [AZ]-area dealers were marking them up $3,000 - 5,000. I don't know if they succeeded in getting it. Both the dealers and apparently the buyers kept that info to themselves.

Yeah, looking back and knowing what I know now, I wish I'd waited. Hundred years from now I won't care.


----------



## ls2dude (Jan 2, 2005)

I picked mine up on 01/03/05. 

Got it for invoice, I am a GM employee but cannot use GMS price with GM card rebates.

I got it for invoice minus GMAC 5500 rebate and 5070 in GM card bonus monies. For a 2 year Smart Lease it was 100.80 per month. I put 300 down which included the first months payment and tags and it came out to 89.03 per month for 24 months including taxes. That's a great deal!

Gene


----------



## lanced77 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Can't Believe im posting this one*

My final total on my bill of sale was for 41,037.47 after tax title and don't forget NO INCENTIVES or REBATES. 

With that said i have no regrets, i could of done things cheaper instead of having the dealer put thier chrome rims on it, and had the dealer install an aftermarket alarm and built in Radar Detector System. If i would of waited would of saved $$$ but then living in Chicago don't have all year to drive it and wasn't gonna buy it when snow is on the ground.


----------



## nacnac (Dec 26, 2004)

Bought mine 12/21/04. With taxes, title, plates, etc I paid 25,589.
Put down $700, with 2.9 for 60 mos I pay 446 mo. I feel bad for the poor bastards that had to pay way too much. The dealer I bought mine from had like 8 04's on the lot at the time. They were dying to sell them. I feel like I stole the car. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

Thread resurrected. :willy:


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

We bought our goat 11/04. Sticker $34,500. $3,500 GM Rebate, $1,000 Gas Tax Waived, $9,000 Trade In. Paid $21,000 before taxes..... $419/60 mo 2.9%..... Worth every penny......:cheers


----------



## jag767 (Feb 8, 2005)

i got mine for 25400 with everytbing said and done.. right now i put it on a smartbuy so if it gets f#@ked up i dotn have to worry. i pay 340 a month for it, but 4k a year in insurance


----------



## Toebee (Nov 11, 2004)

Picked mine up 11/10. 32000 minus 3500 GMAC rebate. So actual cost 28500. But that's not the end of the story. I traded my 03 Explorer Sport (Yikes!). Owed 16500... but, as we all know... It certainly wasn't worth that. Ended up getting 14000 for it. So... I'm up over 550/mo.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

RED68GTO said:


> Hi, new to the board. I have a 68 GTO and a 70 GTO. Am active member in central Calif POCI Chapter. there is one of our members that bought a new GTO last Feb. Bought it from a local dealer who makes deals on new cars to club members. At that time, he was lucky to get it at sticker, about $32K. Other local dealers were adding $4K and up to sticker. just wondering , who out there wanted one so bad, they might have gone a little crazy $$ wise.
> 
> Just Curious
> 
> thanks


 $25999 plus tax, license, etc after all the rebates, etc. Zero down. 0.9% for 36 months. No trade. Deal closed 12/30/2004.

The dealers in Northern California really hurt the launch of this car by asking $10,000 over sticker when it came out. On top of that, many dealers added cheesey wheel and tire packages -- and charged $4000 for them. After ADMs and wheels, there were dealers asking $47,190.

The guy at the store I bought mine from said they sold several at the full boat $10K markup. Said it was older guys who wanted GTOs when they were kids and had to have one right away.


----------



## Trex (Feb 16, 2005)

I paid shy over 30k but i owed 2k on my truck. this includes an extended warrenty 7 years/70,000 mi.? or something like that. yeah i know i should have waited for the 05 but that would cost me more money. But i'm really happy what i got.


----------



## WindyCityGTO (Feb 20, 2005)

*Mt GTO*

I think I got hosed...I paid 27,500 with tax, title, and license. Is that good or not really? someone let me know


----------



## nosam (Feb 20, 2005)

just got mine for $27205 with tax ,title, license and with 05 hood pkg


----------



## jdc916 (Feb 23, 2005)

Rebates ?! You guys got rebates ?! ?! ?!?! 
The only thing GM is offering here in the Atlanta area or Southeast for that matter is 3.9 for 36 months and thats no bargain ! 

Its going to cost me about 32,000 with the 6 speed and 18's.


----------



## redgoat (Feb 28, 2005)

well i bought mine on 2/25/05...sticker was almost 36k but w/ my supplier i got it for 31k..but i also traded a 2004 silverado ext cab z71 in on it...but they didnt have any rebates on it or anything. plus the dealership sold 2 more they day i got mine and one on that thurdsay. but it didnt matter how much it was...i wanted a 2005 goat...


----------



## jdc916 (Feb 23, 2005)

well i just came back from the dealer very disappointed... he wanted to offer me 17k for my 04 ram 1500. i owe 16k.... buddy, do i look that stupid ??? !!! lets see thats basically giving them a $1000 down payment and financing 32k...umm excuse me its a nice car but i dont need it or want it that bad. I figured i'd be a little upside down but not standing on my head for the rest of my life ! the best part was that i want the 18" rims and tires... from the factory its a $495 option... they wanted me to pay 3300 extra !!! C'mon !!! 

Needless to say I walked out.


----------

